# Anfüttern



## liteon23 (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo 


Was haltet ihr von Master Mix Top Secret Fertigfutter. Ist das gut zum Anfütten, oder könnt ihr mir ein besseres Empfehlen.


Gruß Sebastian.


----------



## Aitor (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Anfüttern*

hmm ein freund von mir benutzt das gelegentlich. scheint auch was zu bringen, aber ich würde dir eher dazu raten das anfüttermaterial selbst zusammen zu würfeln. n bißchen erde, semmelbrösel, mais, zerhackte würmer, flavour, maden etc. der Phantasie sind keine grenze gesetzt. und das beste ist, man weiß was man da den fischen vorsetzt. der erfolg stellt sich dann automatisch ein


----------



## enschroi (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Anfüttern*



			
				liteon23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> 
> Was haltet ihr von Master Mix Top Secret Fertigfutter. Ist das gut zum Anfütten, oder könnt ihr mir ein besseres Empfehlen.
> ...


 

Sehr gute frage vileicht unglaubwürdig aber es bringt was siehe bild links.

Allerdings habe ich noch ein oaar parickel die ich am haar hatte dazu gemischt.


----------



## alex4 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Anfüttern*

Also ich habe gehört, dass Top Secret Boilies nach relativ kurzer Zeit an Wirkung verlieren sollen. Schätze mal das hängt mit der Zusammensetzung bzw. Verdaubarkeit zusammen. 
Teste es einfach und wenn es nicht klappt, steig auf eine andere Firma um.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Christian D (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Anfüttern*

Für welche Zwecke willst du das einsetzen? Fluss oder See? 

Generell ist das beste anfüttermittel die Location!


----------



## Gloin (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Anfüttern*

moin!
ob topsecret boilies ihre wirkung verlieren weiß ich nicht genau,
aber ich habe mit ihnen auch keine sonderlich guten erfahrungen gemacht.
besser hatt es dann mit boilies von sänger geklappt.
(schuppi von 16pfund)


----------



## PierreNoel (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anfüttern*

Also der alte Stipper schreibt auch mal was dazu.
Ich halte grundsätzlich nix von Fertigfutter, und sehe auch seit langem dass gerade Jungangler zu willfährigen Konsumenten von unnützem Angelkrams missbraucht werden.

Ich stelle mein Angelfutter seit vielen Jahren selber her, und mische dann Partikel dazu, je nach Gewässer meist Hanf oder Weizen, das hat den vorteil dass es sehr billig ist.

Einen Tip vielleicht, es gibt wenig vernünftige Literatur für Stipper aber eines kann ich empfehlen:
"modernes stippangeln" von Wolf - Bernd Wiemer. ISBN 3-275-01351-3

Der Wolf ist echt ein Stippexperte hat aber im Prinzip das erste mal eine sinnvolle Liste erstellt wie man sich Grundfutter selber macht, und wo man den Krempel her bekommt. Also wo z.b. Polenta, TTX, Maiskuchen, ect.
Ich finde das ding sehr praktisch weil es auch mal erklärt wie und wann man
schweres Futter, wolken, oder Bulleten für den Grund herstellt, und wie man aus Grundfutter eben für verschiedene Plätze das Futter abwandelt.

So ziemlich am Ende ist eine Liste mit Futter, wie, wann, wo und vieviel.
Das zumischen von Partikeln ist immer noch ein gut gehütetes Geheimnis.

In der Hoffnung geholfen zu haben.

Pierre


----------



## arno (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anfüttern*

Moin!
Ich mische stelle mein Grundfutter auch selber her!
Ist doch spannender und wenns klappt freut man sich um so mehr!
Ausserdem, weis man ja nie, was im Fertigfutter alles drinn ist!
Das wird auch nicht verraten, da man dann ja alles selber herstellen kann!
Deshalb immer selber mischen!


----------



## Gloin (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anfüttern*

n'abend!
ich würde nicht sagen, dass man generell sein futter selbst herstellen sollte.
immerhin gibt es mittlerweile viele gute und fängige fertigprodukte.
auf der anderen seite stimmt natürlich auch, dass es mehr freude bereitet, wenn man auf selbst gemixtes futter fängt.
aber ich steh immer wieder vor der frage zu welchem anteil ich welche zutat in meinem mix verwenden soll.
soll für stille gewässer sein.
kann mir jemand dazu mal was raten?


----------



## arno (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anfüttern*

Tu doch etwas Dosenmilch ins Futter, das gibt ne schöne Wolke!
Und die braucht man ja im Stillwasser!
Mach ich neuerdings auch!
Vor allem sollten die ersten ballen zum Anfüttern im Stillwasser etwas trockener sein, damit das auch ne schöne Wolke im Wasser gibt!


----------

